# Help please! Kubota L2550 not shifting into FWD gear



## BryanRossUK (3 mo ago)

Hey everyone!

I have an old Kubota L2550 GST that's refusing to reliably shift into Forward gear.

It's not grinding, it just feels like the shift lever is blocked in going as far as it needs to.

It will eventually shift into Forward, after much fiddling about - I haven't found any repeatable steps so far.

It'll go into Reverse gear fine, and if you can get it into Foward, the GST works as it should.

Hydraulic fluids are fresh, with good quality Super UDT as I know the GST models can be picky.

Finding anyone in Scotland with knowledge of Kubota tractors of this vintage has proven problematic.

Any help warmly received!

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Brian, welcome.

I think you are referring to the shuttle shift. Shifts forward & reverse. Most likely, the shuttle shift lever (or linkage) is damaged? Or linkage needs adjustment? Or the shift fork is bent?


----------

